# Kyushu J7W Shinden video



## Smokey (Apr 16, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJPBBQQbXzM_

Footage of the Kyushu J7W Shinden taxiing. At the end it can be seen taking off and landing


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

8)


----------



## R-2800 (Apr 16, 2007)

nice find!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2007)

I love this aircraft! I have a link to a Japanese site for the Shinden.Check it out.

CONTENTS (English)


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2007)

Christ. Did anyone else see that prop damage coming? While certainly a unique design, it just reeks of engineering problems associated with weak landing gear, fuselage structural weakness associated with the fin's castor wheels upon landing, and engine overheating with the minimal air intake size. Nice idea, but a dream with little engineering basis.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 17, 2007)

It was the first flight - in the future, pilots would take care to have the aircraft more level when landing and taking off. And decent suspension on the castor wheels would provide some protection in case of over rotation on take off and landing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey matt308 you may be right about the Shinden but I still like it! got a model of one to build some day.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm looking at my model hanging on the ceiling as I write this. Cool looking plane, but to many engineering flaws. Doesn't mean I don't like it. Just being realistic.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2007)

one of the best looking war birds


----------



## johnbr (Apr 17, 2007)

Remember it was designed to have jet engine the piston engine was looked at good Temp on tell the new jet engines were reedy.


----------

